# Logo von Aufkleber vektorisieren



## Trommse (19. Januar 2005)

Hallo, 
ich müßte ein Logo als Vektorformat haben, welches ich hier als Aufkleber liegen habe. Habe den Aufkleber mal eingescannt. 

Könnte mit das jemand vektorisieren? Oder am besten erklären wie man Schritt für Schritt dieses Logo in Vektorpfade kriegt. Am besten auch wie ich das richtig scanne. Arbeite mit Photoshop und Illustrator. Und Streamline hab ich auch noch rumfliegen... 

Danke schon mal... 

Zum Logo


----------



## megabit (19. Januar 2005)

Das Logo ist sehr einfach und stellt einen idealen Einstig in die Arbeit mit Illustrator da.

Logo im Illustrator öffnen und diese Ebene fixieren. Dann mit den Pfadtools nachzeichnen. Die untere Schrift an einem Pfad ausrichten.

Supereasy und schnell gemacht.

Fang einfach an und wenn du nicht weiter kommst kannst du Fragen und bekommst bestimmt weitere Hilfe. 

Aber machen wird dir das hier keiner, weil "Hilfe Forum" und nicht "Mach Forum"


----------



## Trommse (19. Januar 2005)

megabit hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber machen wird dir das hier keiner, weil "Hilfe Forum" und nicht "Mach Forum"




Deshalb hab ich ja gesagt am besten erklären. Dann kann ich das endlich mal!   ;-)


Aber schon mal besten Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## megabit (19. Januar 2005)

Hab ich doch.

Bild in Illustrator öffnen und diese Ebene sperrern, damit du nicht ausversehen diese Ebene verschiebst.

Dann mit den Pfadtools nachbauen. 

Schrift oben einfach schreiben und unten an einem Pfad ausrichten, damit es eine Kurve wird.

Mehr kann man da auch schon nicht mehr sagen.


----------



## sid@work (17. April 2005)

Ja klasse, Schrift an Pfad ausrichten. 
Es wäre nett, wg. der Nachvollziebarkeit
du würdest diesen Schritt anhand der 
verwendeten Befehle zu erklären.


----------



## megabit (18. April 2005)

Hast du ein Handbuch? Da steht es 100%ig drin.

Du hast mehrere Möglichkeiten einen Text zu schreiben. 1. Normal und zweitens an einem Pfad ausgerichtet.


----------

